# drying of plastisol



## rayy (Oct 28, 2008)

_I know this might sound crazy, imagine no flash dyer no conveyor dryer. and have to go abroad to get one which is beyond my budget.what could be other options of drying plastisol ink?_ _please help_


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Apparently you can use a heat gun, but that would be a last resort.

Build your own curing oven using heating elements, heat lamps, whatever you can get. Build the box from plywood and insulate the inside with furnace insulation or bricks. That is how I started in the 80's and it works, you just have to experiment a bit to get the times correct. Or use a kitchen oven, just make sure its very clean.


----------



## rayy (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks Rick for the instant respond. will definitely try out your methods


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

What temperature is required to flash dry the transfer prior to heat pressing?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You probably will need to experiment with a few... the ink should just be dry to the touch but not cured.


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

I have a general question about plastisol. I apologize if this should be posted on another thread. I was looking at signwarehouse.com and noticed that they have printing systems available and one is the epson 4800. I have an epson cx 4800 is that the same printer? I was wondering if I could just get the ink cartridges from them and start printing transfers with my desktop printer.


----------



## hcp482 (Feb 1, 2008)

You know some have had success using and oven! This is an old school cheap method of doing it. But it requires watching and monitoring temp with an infrared heat gun! Or build your own!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rickster58 said:


> I have a general question about plastisol. I apologize if this should be posted on another thread. I was looking at signwarehouse.com and noticed that they have printing systems available and one is the epson 4800. I have an epson cx 4800 is that the same printer? I was wondering if I could just get the ink cartridges from them and start printing transfers with my desktop printer.


Post a link to the specific page.

There are no ink jet printers printing platisol.


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe


----------

